# Solved: Can I clone my iMac onto a second one?



## verbalista (Oct 16, 2001)

I have an iMac downstairs that I use for social and personal things, my upstairs computer, in my office and that I use for my work, is an outdated PC. I want to buy a second iMac, but, I don't have time to install all the things I've put on my Mac downstairs (running 10.5.8). Is there a way to clone the drive of my Mac onto my new Mac that will include my 3rd party software?
I tried using the Mac's own sync when I bought my Macbook air (laptop), it took about 14 hours and did practically nothing to help me out, I could have done what I wanted (to take everything) manually.

Thanks experts, will be very grateful for your help.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

How To Clone An iMac


----------



## verbalista (Oct 16, 2001)

Oh, this is just perfect! I'm off to download the program right now. Thanks so much, Elvandil.

P.S. Love your avatar!

I'm marking this solved.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Elvandil said:


> How To Clone An iMac


Harder than it needs to be and requires an external HD and may not work.

Get yourself a firewire cable and connect the two iMacs. 
Start the new iMac while holding the 't' key. (This starts the computer in target mode)
Start Carbon Copy Cloner and select your old iMac HD as the source, but now the new iMac HD will be an option to select as the source.

This will clone it dirtily onto the new iMac internal HD without the need for an external drive and the extra step.

A few gotchas:

1) How different are the iMacs? If the new iMac has enough changed hardware, the old iMac software may not have the drivers you need and you could have issues. (including not starting)

2) You said you used the built-in sync with MacBookAir. (Assuming you mean Migration Assistant) The was likely slow because it was over Wifi or a slow ethernet line? (10Mbps)

Your best/safest option *IF* the two iMacs are different is to:
1) Install a clean system using the supplied OS X DVD.
2) Connect using firewire like noted above and than use the built-in Migration Assistant to transfer personal user files and Applications. (You'll find over Firewire in target mode is much faster)


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

verbalista said:


> Oh, this is just perfect! I'm off to download the program right now. Thanks so much, Elvandil.
> 
> P.S. Love your avatar!
> 
> I'm marking this solved.


You're welcome. There are other approaches, of course. Just pick the one you like, or more importantly, understand.


----------



## verbalista (Oct 16, 2001)

Thanks again. I have no trouble understanding anything, LOL. I just am not sure how different my new iMac will be physically, and I will look into that before "dirtily" cloning my current computer onto it. I really need to save all the time it would take to configure the new iMac.
I love skipping the HD and going with the firewire.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Yes, it all comes down to drivers. But the good news is that you can try a straight clone to see if it works. If not, you still have the original so you can try something else.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

verbalista said:


> I just am not sure how different my new iMac will be physically, and I will look into that before "dirtily" cloning my current computer onto it.


I tried from a 2007 iMac to a 2011 iMac and it was a no go. 
Even a 10.6.0 Snow Leopard DVD wouldn't boot on this iMac, since support was added in a later 10.6.x update.


----------



## tompatrick (Apr 19, 2010)

It is certainly possible to clone your iMac disk through Mac utility software called Stellar Drive Clone. It will not only copy the third party software present on your disk but actually creates a replica of your iMac hard disk. Once you cloned the hard drive it can be used as ready-to-use copy of your original iMac disk.


----------



## verbalista (Oct 16, 2001)

Thanks TomPatrick! Well, first thing after New Year's, I will go at this with a will. Happy Holidays!!


----------

